# No more bees in the yard :( DH is allergic



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

We have been keeping bees for about 5 years now. Once I started DH jumped in with both feet. He makes all our boxes and even made a wonderful top bar hive this past winter. 
He started using bee venom therapy for his arthritis with wonderful results. 
He even was elected as president of our beekeepers group.

While moving a hive he was stung on the ear. (yes he knows he should have had a veil on) and within 30 minutes was in the ER getting IV's and shots. His face and neck were still swollen days later.

He is a nurse and we know the difference between a reaction and an anaphylactic reaction. He almost died from a bee sting

He now carries an Epi pen and I have removed the hives from around the house. We still have some on friends property. 

I am just posting this as a reminder, it can happen to anyone. Be careful.

I know this is hard to believe....but some of the group has suggested to him that he shouldn't stop going in hives. That "they" would never give up bees just from one 'bad' reaction. He should see if it happens again with another sting. :duel:
I told them my heart was not strong enough to deliberately go through that again.


He is now beekeeper support LOL still making boxes and building frames. Plans to help with the straining and bottling of the honey and melting of the wax..just no going in the hives, the thing he loved the most.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Onhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Sorry. Glad he us OK.


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm allergic too. I had an anaphylactic reaction when I was 8. I now carry an Epi pen. I have been stung a couple times every year. I have a bad reaction, the swelling lasts a couple days and the itching seems unbearable. But I've been stung more by ground hornets and yellow jackets than bees. Always wear your veil and suit. More power to all the older, more experienced beekeeps that go combat when working bees.

Just keep your Epi pen handy!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also see no reason to give up keeping bees just like that. Wear the protective gear and keep the Epi Pen very close. May never need it again.
Now if it were to happen a second time I would throw in the towel and quit doing the inspections and honey pulling, just being around the hives taking a chance.

 Al


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

What a shame.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that he is OK. I definitely understand both sides of whether he should 'work' the bees again. It must be nervewracking to wonder if this will happen again, yet the desire to get in there has to be strong as well. Whatever you decide will be right for YOU two. I would recommend he have an Epi pen with him at all times, even if it's just extracting the honey or working in the garden. But then I've been accused of being over cautious before...


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Oh believe me, that is not something we are going to try again. We have been keeping bees long enough to know that accidents happen, the sting on the face because the veil moved or sting through the suit with you put your arm down and squash a girl. 
I am not exaggerating when I say he almost died. The last time I was that scared was when he had his open heart surgery.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

I am no stranger on stings to the face, i got nailed one time between the eyes. My eyes swelled shut and face was swollen. 

I think the head area is much more sensative to stings than the rest of the body. I get stung from time to time and usually between 6 -20 stings when it happens. Usually happens when i drop a deep.

they do have a suit that you can get that appears to be 99% bee proof. might look into that. but Give up on bees? I doubt i would. BTW i do have a epi pen too. I am not allergic, but common sense says you keep one! not only could you get stung by a wasp or bee or scorpion, but fireants will cause same reaction and yall are in SC in fireant territory.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

If I had a life threatening reaction to a beesting I would find a allergist who knows the latest treatments for such things. I was stung a lot as a child from stepping on bees and we had no hives... not being a beekeeper will not insure you won't get stung...


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

That happened to me. Twice, back to back hospital trip. Went to an allergist, took my shots, its been about a year an a half since I have been back in the hospital. I take a dose of antihistamine before I go into the yards and dress head to toe and carry an epipen (I have less swell and constricting and more blood pressure drop).

I also got help so I have a buddy with me to help and "just in case". Right now I maintain 30 hives (this year and last) and gone on multiple swarm calls and now that I know I have a system to manage it I am doubling up next year.

What sucks is that I am still a bit gun-shy and that is both embarrassing and irritating.


----------

